# Deer Stand wasp repellant



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

I just built a pretty nice deer stand....I thought that it was 'tight enuf' to not
have a problem with wasp...I was wrong...
Do any of you guys have any ideas what I can put inside to repel wasp...I
really do not want to set a bowl of insecticide inside and have to air out the
stand for hours before I re-occupy the stand...
Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

When that has happened to me which is every season I've used box blinds.
About Sept or Oct. I put a fogger in the box quietly and close the door. They havent come back till the following year. It kills the majority of them if you set it right before dark and all are back from foraging.
I'ts never failed me. I dont remember ever having to do it twice in one fall.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Like Redfishr said, use a fogger. Preferably unscented.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

They sell a case of 6 wasp foggers @ home depot.

This year my inside windowns close down on weather stripping. I had not a single wasp issue. Now those black fuzzy spiders is a different story.



GCB


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

I've heard you can use no pest strips but I'm not sure about the smell factor.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

was gonna post a a very flammable reply, but smoke got in my eyes.
cheap cigars will also repel insects.


----------



## Ag96 (Feb 17, 2006)

We sprayed Bengal Ant and Roach spray in ours this past trip. This stuff is great for the house and kills for months, so I figured I would give it a try in the stand. It will have an initial smell that will be gone in an hour.

It was a spider grave yard the next morning and should kill any insect that gets in your stand. Just hit all the corners and especially anywhere you think stuff is coming in.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Few years ago im in my box 5.15am or so morning pitch black im sitting there and it was cold . for about 45 min somthing was dripping on me at day light somethin drips on my leg . i look down a big yellow jacket i take my hat of and on top of my head is about 6 and all over me i jump up run out . dam things were to cold to fly but about 20 on me and 50 more in the blind no nest just a swarm . hahahadid not see a deer that morning .


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

I heard you can hang downy sheets and they will not come in there. I have not personally tried it but I was told it works.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

I did not belive it whe I was told to do it but I tried it and IT WORKS! hanf a no pest bran dfly strip in the top of the blind and put sevin dust under carpet / on the floor etc... every season before start o fthe seasonand no wasps, yello wjackets, spiders etc.... I dont fight them anymore for the last 5 years since I have been using this method.


I got the idea from the owner of the company who makes the BLYND. It is also on his website. Try it and you will be very happy!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've been putting no pest strips in my blinds for years and no wasps. Never had a problem with deer either so they must not smell too bad.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yup...what they said. A put a no pest strip in the blind and no more wasps, period.

TH


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I remember my first time hunting a stand I get in there early and walk around hearing crunch crunch in the stand getting settled. Once the sun came up I noticed the wasps were hiding under the carpet trying to stay warm. It was too cold for them to fly. Not fun when you're allergic to them!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

No pest strips took care of everything but the spiders (black fuzzy barns spiders).


I used a fogger to dipense of them.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

No pest strip


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Where do you pick up these "no-pest strips" you're all talking about? I too have a wasp problem in my box blind...


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

g


----------



## bogeyman (Jan 15, 2007)

You can also hang an ear tag for cattle. We have done this the last two years and no wasps. They last about a year..


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Troutfisch said:


> Where do you pick up these "no-pest strips" you're all talking about? I too have a wasp problem in my box blind...


Home Depot / Lowes / Walmart in the insecticide area.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Wasp Repellant Update*

Well Guys;
Yesterday I went back to the deer lease to;
1) Sight in my son's Christmas rifle
2) Check on the blind
3) Install a NO PEST strip and
4) Install wall to wall carpet...
I guess i'll let ya'll know if it takes care of the wasp...I had to kill a
red wasp...That sucker fell on my balding head lucky he didn't sting me...
I'd have brain damage.
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

we used to buy a big jar trap, not sure what the actual name is, but its the same idea as a crab trap just with a big jar, pvc pipe, and bait. worked good.


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

No, pest strips work great. But, take a can of unscented hair spray for any left. When you get in the stand they will be too cold to fly. spray with unscented hair spray and it glues their wings together and they fall to the floor so you can smash with your boot. Works great for any stragglers.


----------



## Fecster (Sep 26, 2007)

When my parents ran a skeet club in Shreveport my mom would take old socks and fill
them with mothballs to hang in the trap houses.Worked great.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

They have so many kind, I will guess the one you are talking about should be a meat eater and also it is attracted to light so use a raw meat to trap them or use a light inside of a water jar to attract them and have them drown . if the light source is underwater they will aim for it and hit the water and drown . I don't mine them at all, I was surrounded by several hundred of them while having lunch and they were trying to eat my lunch . they could smell the meat. the whole time I was focused not to swallow one by accident. they were everywhere and they were the size of bumble bee.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We put a Hot shot in each stand & change them out every 4 months. They work & there is no smell. Ace Harware has a case of 12 for $91.69.

http://www.acehardware.com/sm-hot-shot-no-pest-strip-12-pack-hot-shot-no--pi-1375192.html


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*cattle ear tags*

Two owners of multiple blinds I know in McMullen Co. agree with what bogeyman says about the treated ear tags


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Update on Box Blind Insecticide*

Went back to the Deer Lease to repair Hurricane Ike damage to blind...The door was
torn off...Pest Strip was still hanging in there but with no door the concentration
of pesticide was so low that a yellow jacket nest had started [2 wasp on the nest]..
I enstalled a new door and I hope that the pesticide level will increase and kill the 
nest and I won't have to spray it on opening week end...
Mustad7731


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

No pest strip works. Dont remember brand name but bought it at a feed store. Its much bigger than the standard "no pst strip". So far no bugs or wasp. Cost about $6 bucks.

Charlie


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

No Pest Strips........Work for us....


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

It's really hard to make a deer stand "wasp proof". We use the little foggers, they work great. kills all the wasps, spiders and everything else. We usualy tru to put them in in the early morning a few weeks before the season starts so that there dormant when were climbing up the ladder. Good luck.


----------



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

Just another trick I use is 409 or Fantastic spray cleaner. I keep a bottle in each of my stands for the ones that like to return and terrorize you when you are trying to be still and quiet. One shot with this stuff and down they fall. With a glancing shot they will hall a** never to return. Just my two cents..Good Luck..


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

wow, glad I saw this thread. I wont be able to make it up opening weekend, but you can bet your butt that tomorrow i'm heading to the store. I will sweet talk my dad into sticking a couple no pest strips in my stand when he is up there this weekend...haha maybe I will pick him up a few as well, just to be nice?


----------

